# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Sylvie 30 - proszę o opinie!!!!

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie wszystkich!
 Dziś moja Pani doktor przepisała mi pigułki Sylvie 30. Czy jest ktoś na tym forum, kto mógłby wypowiedzieć się rzetelnie na temat ich działania, samopoczucia po zażyciu itd. Bardzo jestem ciekawa, czy to był dobry wybór, czy tabletki to strzał w 10. Proszę o opinię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja dopiero zaczęłam stosować ( jestem w połowie pierwszego opakowania). Póki co nie mam skutków ubocznych, nawet zauważyłam że cera mi się poprawiła, bo zawsze miałam problemy z trądzikiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja juz kończę pierwsze opakowanie Sylvie 30, wszystko w porządku, czuję sie bardzo dobrze. Zobaczymy jak będzie potem.

----------


## kaka78

Mam stwierdzone policystyczne jajniki, od jakiegos czasu chudnę w oczach mam problemy z cerą i niechcianym owłosieniem, mam nadzieje ,ze te tabletki mi pomogą

----------

